# Find Registered Sex Offenders near you.



## Bob Hubbard

Includes Photo, Crimes, and Addresses.
http://www12.familywatchdog.us/

I was majorly surprised to discover that there is 1 right around the corner from me.

Be safe, be forewarned!


----------



## Jonathan Randall

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Includes Photo, Crimes, and Addresses.
> http://www12.familywatchdog.us/
> 
> I was majorly surprised to discover that there is 1 right around the corner from me.
> 
> Be safe, be forewarned!


 
Oh my goodness! I have four within a block of me and all for victims under 14 years of age. Sometimes ignorance is bliss, eh? I even recognize two of them - heck I wave at one on my way to work sometimes.


----------



## Gemini

I was sent that about 6 months ago. Fortunately, there are only 2 within 10 miles of me. Unfortunately, there's 1 about 1/2 block away (convicted of internet child pornography) that doesn't show up. A good tool regardless.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:
			
		

> Includes Photo, Crimes, and Addresses.
> http://www12.familywatchdog.us/
> 
> I was majorly surprised to discover that there is 1 right around the corner from me.
> 
> Be safe, be forewarned!


 
shockingly 7 fairly close to my house.


----------



## SFC JeffJ

15 fairly close to me.  8 of them are offenders against children.  2 of those live right next to a park.  Makes me want to spend a lot of time there.

Jeff


----------



## MA-Caver

Damn! If I had kids I'd go out of state... *153* registered offenders ... oh wait... ok that's on the largest map they had about 10-15 mile radius (?) ... zooming closer and closer to my address the number dropped... but still ... GEEZ!


----------



## shesulsa

Nine within a 1 mile radius of my home convicted of crimes against children, three with rape convictions within a 1.5 mile radius from my home (one home with multiple offenders).

Good to know. Thanks, Bob.


----------



## Rich Parsons

How often do they update?

Do they remove the old ones after a person moves?

Curious, as I have bought my house only a few years ago, and while it is not on the list (* Thank the powers to be *), what if you have bought and did nto know?


----------



## jfarnsworth

Um, yeah. 20 near me. Oh and 1 guy that works in the same facility as I do. That's disgusting.


----------



## Cruentus

There are quite a few near me.

Question: Does anyone know the difference between 1st, 2nd 3rd and 4th degree offenses?


----------



## Kacey

Tulisan said:
			
		

> There are quite a few near me.
> 
> Question: Does anyone know the difference between 1st, 2nd 3rd and 4th degree offenses?



Lower numbers are more serious offenses.

Thanks for the link... I think... I live across the street from a park with a school at the other end - and there's a registered offender living on the other side of the park.

On the smallest map there's one; on the #2 setting there are 7... not great, but not horrible.  Still, I may be much more careful walking the dog from now on.


----------



## Cruentus

Kacey said:
			
		

> Lower numbers are more serious offenses.


 
I figured that, but I still was wondering what the numbers represent exactly.


----------



## Rich Parsons

Tulisan said:
			
		

> I figured that, but I still was wondering what the numbers represent exactly.



Paul,

The color code to the side will help you detail if it was in their home or not.

Level 4 is what you would get if you ran the Naked Mile at U of M in Ann Arbor and they catch you. Public nudity. 

Yet, if you click on the dots, you can also get a desciption of age and real non-info. But, think of the worst and that would be 1. 2 and 3 I am not sure of the specific distinctions.


----------



## Carol

Kacey said:
			
		

> Lower numbers are more serious offenses.
> 
> Thanks for the link... I think... I live across the street from a park with a school at the other end - and there's a registered offender living on the other side of the park.
> 
> On the smallest map there's one; on the #2 setting there are 7... not great, but not horrible. Still, I may be much more careful walking the dog from now on.


 
_Higher _numbers are the more serious _offenders_, (remember these are designations of people, not crimes, as a person can be responsible for more than one crime) and the more likely the risk to re-offend.  Most states do not recognize level 4, which has the vague name of "Sexually Violent"

Bottom line:  it can be helpful to get to know your own state's laws.


There are 3 Levels of Sex Offenders in Massachusetts​ 
*Level 1 Sex Offenders*
Where the Sex Offender Registry Board determines that the risk of reoffense by an offender is low and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public by that offender is not such that a public safety interest is served by public availability, the Board shall give that offender a Level 1 designation. Information on Level 1 offenders will not be available to the public. Neither the police nor the Board have authority to disseminate information to the general public identifying a Level 1 offender. Information identifying Level 1 offenders may only be given to the department of correction, any county correctional facility, the department of youth services, the department of social services, the parole Board, the department of probation and the department of mental health, all city and town police departments and the Federal Bureau of Investigation for law enforcement purposes.

*Level 2 Sex Offender*
Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is moderate and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a public safety interest is served by public availability of registration information, it shall give a level 2 designation to the sex offender.
The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 2 offender through the Local Police Department and through the Sex Offender Registry Board.

*Level 3 Sex Offenders*
Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is high and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a substantial public safety interest is served by active dissemination, it shall give a level 3 designation to the sex offender.
The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 3 offender through the Local Police Departments and through the Sex Offender Registry Board .


----------



## Cruentus

Interesting. It is probably different per state, though.


----------



## Carol

It does differ by state.  A radio friend of mine (a prior life of mine) did a 3 month project on it not long back, so some of the info is fresh in my memory.  

From what I understand, each state seems to have roughly the same definition of a level 1, 2, 3 sex offender...but conviction requirements, report requirments and disclosure information can vary greatly by state.  In Massachusetts, for example, it is a judge that determines whether one has to register as a sex offender.

Mass is one of the more lenient states reporting requirements.  The Salem Police can say how many level 2 offenders live in Salem, but will tell me little else unless I physically visit the station with my intentions.  Even if I do visit, I may get addresses, I may or may not get names, I will not get photos.

It's chilling stuff.


----------



## 7starmantis

Just to play Devil's Advocate a bit here, lets remember that people can change and while its the smart thing to do to be aware and carefull, I would hate to see people start treating others differently because they once committed a crime (a horrible nasty disgusting crime, but still people can change...soemtimes).

Ok, I dont know what I'm saying....for what its worth.

7sm


----------



## jfarnsworth

Also, remember there are those who have to register as a sex offender may not have been with a minor. Those who were with minors are labeled on the site. There are those _(and I've seen it in the news(paper)) _offenders who have picked up others at the bar. Then been accused of rape after the woman has regained her senses. Please don't bash me b/c I dont' think it's right it just happens.

I remember a higher profile case here in ohio a couple or 3 years ago. This very thing happened. The woman said she was raped after heavily drinking with this guy at the bar. He said she concented she said no way. Anyway long story short. He was convicted of rape b/c she was supposedly to the point of passing out and since it was rape had to be registered as a sex offender.


----------



## jfarnsworth

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Oh and 1 guy that works in the same facility as I do. That's disgusting.


Make that 2 now and both were with a minor.


----------



## Cruentus

One thing to keep in mind also:

There are quite a few people who have consentual sex as a minor with a minor (like 2 15 year olds). They get dinged for statatory rape because daddy wants to press charges, and in some states they get listed as a sex offender who had sex with minors. I also know of a few cases where the guy was 17 or 18 and the girl was 15 and the guy ends up with the sexual preditor label. In many cases the guy was being stupid at some high school party, and the girl lies about her age, and the rest is history.

I know one person who was convicted as a child rapist and went to jail for it. When he was 18 he was camping. His group met up with some girls. The girl he hooked up with was 15 and said she was 18. Well, she was the daughter of the police chief in the area who actually went looking for his daughter and CAUGHT THEM IN THE ACT in the tent. She cried rape out of fear of her father, and this guy ended up with this blemish on his record. And trust me, if you knew this guy and the situation from witness accounts, you would know that he didn't rape anyone.

Just saying that every story is different. There are a lot of scumbags out there who deserve to be on that list, but there are a few hard luck stories as well. You just have to use your judgement, be objective yet cautious, and don't assume anything.

Paul


----------



## Kacey

lady_kaur said:
			
		

> _Higher _numbers are the more serious _offenders_, (remember these are designations of people, not crimes, as a person can be responsible for more than one crime) and the more likely the risk to re-offend.  Most states do not recognize level 4, which has the vague name of "Sexually Violent"
> 
> Bottom line:  it can be helpful to get to know your own state's laws.
> 
> 
> There are 3 Levels of Sex Offenders in Massachusetts​
> *Level 1 Sex Offenders*
> Where the Sex Offender Registry Board determines that the risk of reoffense by an offender is low and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public by that offender is not such that a public safety interest is served by public availability, the Board shall give that offender a Level 1 designation. Information on Level 1 offenders will not be available to the public. Neither the police nor the Board have authority to disseminate information to the general public identifying a Level 1 offender. Information identifying Level 1 offenders may only be given to the department of correction, any county correctional facility, the department of youth services, the department of social services, the parole Board, the department of probation and the department of mental health, all city and town police departments and the Federal Bureau of Investigation for law enforcement purposes.
> 
> *Level 2 Sex Offender*
> Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is moderate and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a public safety interest is served by public availability of registration information, it shall give a level 2 designation to the sex offender.
> The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 2 offender through the Local Police Department and through the Sex Offender Registry Board.
> 
> *Level 3 Sex Offenders*
> Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is high and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a substantial public safety interest is served by active dissemination, it shall give a level 3 designation to the sex offender.
> The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 3 offender through the Local Police Departments and through the Sex Offender Registry Board .



Sorry... I was thinking of felonies, in which the lower numbers are higher offenses... or is that backwards, too?  I guess I shouldn't answer things like this when I'm doing my homework.  Thanks for the correction, and the details.:asian:


----------



## Carol

No you are right about felonies.  Book 'em, Dano, Murder One.  

Now if only I was as good at Kenpo as I am with numbers...but alas that seems to be much more of a challenge...


----------



## bushidomartialarts

that's a great tool.  too bad oregon's not online with them, though.

i'm glad it seems to differentiate between the offenses.  in some similar sites, they make no effort to separate some waste of skin child molester from somebody who got caught breaking in the new car with his wife.  both are sex crimes.

also, though most states have a clause in their age of consent laws to protect an 18 year old who has a 17 year old girlfriend, not all states do -- and that 'sex with a minor' thing can make someone's life pretty hard.  i have a friend who, at the age of 33, is still feeling the repercussions of not checking a girl's id at a frat party. (he was 20 -- in oregon, that's on your record for life)

to be clear:  child molesters are not human and not worthy of the rights guaranteed humans by our society.  those who physically harm children they sexually abuse should be killed; killed with pain in extreme cases.

systems that track convicted child molesters are a good thing.  i don't think the systems currently in place do a good enough job making sure it's the child molesters that are being tracked.  this hurts people who don't deserve it and diverts resources that could be used to deliver daily ***-whippings to people who harm children.

this site seems to be a step in the right direction.  thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## patroldawg27

In CT there is a sex offender registry listed on the Department of Public Safety (DPS) website.


----------



## searcher

I have several in my home town.   I have one that is within 50 ft of my house.   I am glad My Wife trains.    With guns and in the MA.


----------



## Henderson

Unfortunately, Pennsylvania is one of the 5 states that does not provide address information according to the link provided.  It would have been nice to know.  Thanks anyway, Bob!


----------



## xayvong

Oh geese, only two in my area, but one of them lives right down the street from me.


----------



## KempoShaun

My Lord, 105 offenders within a few miles of my home...  Mostly offenses against children too...  I'm glad we teach Child Abduction Prevention.  This website needs to be publicized more!


----------



## Just4Kicks

Is there one for Australia? It would be interesting as well as good to know. I'd like to tell all my friends too.


----------



## Dusty

i was also wondering if there was something like this for canada. i doubt there is, mainly because of the criminals  "rights" but still, i would love to see one of these websites for our country. it is nice to see the internet put to good use for once...not counting martial talk of course...


----------



## Touch Of Death

Only one near me. I know the neighborhood, and thats actualy not bad. There could be more.
Sean


----------



## IcemanSK

This is not as accurate as it could be. I know a registered sex offender in my home state & I know his address, but he's not listed on there. He's on the state website, but not listed on "watchdog."


----------



## Touch Of Death

Carol Kaur said:


> _Higher _numbers are the more serious _offenders_, (remember these are designations of people, not crimes, as a person can be responsible for more than one crime) and the more likely the risk to re-offend. Most states do not recognize level 4, which has the vague name of "Sexually Violent"
> 
> Bottom line: it can be helpful to get to know your own state's laws.
> 
> 
> There are 3 Levels of Sex Offenders in Massachusetts​
> 
> *Level 1 Sex Offenders*
> Where the Sex Offender Registry Board determines that the risk of reoffense by an offender is low and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public by that offender is not such that a public safety interest is served by public availability, the Board shall give that offender a Level 1 designation. Information on Level 1 offenders will not be available to the public. Neither the police nor the Board have authority to disseminate information to the general public identifying a Level 1 offender. Information identifying Level 1 offenders may only be given to the department of correction, any county correctional facility, the department of youth services, the department of social services, the parole Board, the department of probation and the department of mental health, all city and town police departments and the Federal Bureau of Investigation for law enforcement purposes.
> 
> *Level 2 Sex Offender*
> Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is moderate and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a public safety interest is served by public availability of registration information, it shall give a level 2 designation to the sex offender.
> The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 2 offender through the Local Police Department and through the Sex Offender Registry Board.
> 
> *Level 3 Sex Offenders*
> Where the Board determines that the risk of reoffense is high and the degree of dangerousness posed to the public is such that a substantial public safety interest is served by active dissemination, it shall give a level 3 designation to the sex offender.
> The public shall have access to the information regarding a level 3 offender through the Local Police Departments and through the Sex Offender Registry Board .


A guy I know stupidly admited to the cops that he peed in the bushes at a very large and woodsy park. He is now a level 1 sex offender thank you very much. My advice. Lie to the cops when asked if you just peed in the bushes.
Sean


----------



## jks9199

IcemanSK said:


> This is not as accurate as it could be. I know a registered sex offender in my home state & I know his address, but he's not listed on there. He's on the state website, but not listed on "watchdog."





Touch Of Death said:


> A guy I know stupidly admited to the cops that he peed in the bushes at a very large and woodsy park. He is now a level 1 sex offender thank you very much. My advice. Lie to the cops when asked if you just peed in the bushes.
> Sean



Forgive me; I have not taken the time to read this entire thread... but these two issues are important.

First -- each state has it's own definition of who must register.  Often, it's linked to the offense someone is CONVICTED of, not what they were charged with.  One case near me was just in the paper; the guy was charged with abduction and rape.  The plea deal ended up being a guilty plea to a form of sexual battery that does not require registration...  The case for the original charges was pretty good, though it had some problems.  Think it'd make a difference if you knew he lived next door but wasn't a registered offender?  Others are required to register for acts that amount to childhood stupidity, not true depravity.  They're not folks you're going to have to worry about...  but they're required to register.

Second -- it's all well & good to require people to register.  That doesn't mean they do so; it doesn't mean they update each move as they are required to, either.  VA just formed a State Police unit dedicated to tracking down people who failed to register or update...  There're enough of them to make the unit necessary!


----------



## Yeti

We found out my next door neighbor was on the list about 6-months ago and I was totally shocked. He's the nicest and most helpful guy in the neighborhood - and he has 4 kids under the age of 7 that all live with him and his wife.  The charge on the internet site was vague at best so I did some digging. Turns out, in CT at least, you can be placed on the sex offenders list without committing a "sexual" offense. Say for instance, you have your 3 year old in the back seat and you go rob a liquor store. That will land you on the sex offenders list because they lump it in with "intent to injure a minor" which is lumped in with the sexual crimes.  Doesn't make it any better, but still.  I plan to write to the state (and pay the required fee!) to get a copy of his actual conviction record which will list his offense(s) in greater detail. Definitely a scary thing.

I'll tell you though, now that I know, it is very hard to relate to him and I find myself treating him very differently, even though his demeanor toward me has not changed and I don't truly know what his crime was.


----------



## Touch Of Death

Yeti said:


> We found out my next door neighbor was on the list about 6-months ago and I was totally shocked. He's the nicest and most helpful guy in the neighborhood - and he has 4 kids under the age of 7 that all live with him and his wife. The charge on the internet site was vague at best so I did some digging. Turns out, in CT at least, you can be placed on the sex offenders list without committing a "sexual" offense. Say for instance, you have your 3 year old in the back seat and you go rob a liquor store. That will land you on the sex offenders list because they lump it in with "intent to injure a minor" which is lumped in with the sexual crimes. Doesn't make it any better, but still. I plan to write to the state (and pay the required fee!) to get a copy of his actual conviction record which will list his offense(s) in greater detail. Definitely a scary thing.
> 
> I'll tell you though, now that I know, it is very hard to relate to him and I find myself treating him very differently, even though his demeanor toward me has not changed and I don't truly know what his crime was.


Keep us posted.
Sean


----------



## IcemanSK

I agree the laws can be vague in some states. In the case I'm speaking of, I have no idea why he wouldn't be listed. I guess the best thing to do is go to your state's site.


----------



## modarnis

Yeti said:


> We found out my next door neighbor was on the list about 6-months ago and I was totally shocked. He's the nicest and most helpful guy in the neighborhood - and he has 4 kids under the age of 7 that all live with him and his wife. The charge on the internet site was vague at best so I did some digging. Turns out, in CT at least, you can be placed on the sex offenders list without committing a "sexual" offense. Say for instance, you have your 3 year old in the back seat and you go rob a liquor store. That will land you on the sex offenders list because they lump it in with "intent to injure a minor" which is lumped in with the sexual crimes. Doesn't make it any better, but still. I plan to write to the state (and pay the required fee!) to get a copy of his actual conviction record which will list his offense(s) in greater detail. Definitely a scary thing.
> 
> I'll tell you though, now that I know, it is very hard to relate to him and I find myself treating him very differently, even though his demeanor toward me has not changed and I don't truly know what his crime was.


 
You are not correct in your read of that law.  There are  seperate sub sections of risk of injury here in CT. under (1) non sexual, no registration, covers a wide range of possibilities.

Under (2) sexual contact with a minor registration required

Reference CGS 53-21
http://www.cga.ct.gov/2007/pub/Chap939.htm#Sec53-21.htm


----------



## Yeti

modarnis said:


> You are not correct in your read of that law. There are seperate sub sections of risk of injury here in CT. under (1) non sexual, no registration, covers a wide range of possibilities.
> 
> Under (2) sexual contact with a minor registration required
> 
> Reference CGS 53-21
> http://www.cga.ct.gov/2007/pub/Chap939.htm#Sec53-21.htm


 
Thanks for the clarification. I was only going on what I'd been told when I started to enquire about this - apparently misinformation. I read the link you provided and it does help.  You obviously know more about the laws relating to this type of thing than I, so hopefully you can answer this question - given that my neighbor is registered, I would take that to mean, going by your post, that he was convicted of a "sexual" crime with a minor - whatever crime that may be.  How is it then that he is still allowed to live with his 4 children, all of whom are minors? That's the part I don't get. I would think if he did something of a sexual nature with or to a minor, there would be no way he'd be allowed to stay with his kids. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## modarnis

Yeti said:


> Thanks for the clarification. I was only going on what I'd been told when I started to enquire about this - apparently misinformation. I read the link you provided and it does help. You obviously know more about the laws relating to this type of thing than I, so hopefully you can answer this question - given that my neighbor is registered, I would take that to mean, going by your post, that he was convicted of a "sexual" crime with a minor - whatever crime that may be. How is it then that he is still allowed to live with his 4 children, all of whom are minors? That's the part I don't get. I would think if he did something of a sexual nature with or to a minor, there would be no way he'd be allowed to stay with his kids. Thanks again for your help.


 
Thanks for the vote of confidence.  I know a bit, since prosecuting criminals is what I do for work.  I deal with far more drug and gun cases, but I have dealt with enough of these to give reasonable answers to some questions.

With respect to your neighbor specifically, all I can glean from the risk of injury charge is that he had contact with the intimate parts of someone under 16.  Intimate parts could be buttocks, or thigh, or breast, or genitals, so it covers alot of possibilities.  

As to why he is allowed to still live with his children, not enough info to really answer.  It would seem logical to assume they were not the victims.  Maybe they are all under 8 years old and he decided to play grab-a$$ with the 15 year old baby-sitter who looks 25.  That type of incident is distinguishable from someone who is a pedophile (person with sexual interest in pre-pubescent children).  There may be conditions like no unsupervised contact with minors under 16.  This would mean he couldn't be home alone with his kids.  Sex offender probations are very strict.  Frequent searches of home/computer by probation, polygraphs, gps monitoring bracelets etc can be the norm

These cases are hands on (no pun intended).  Victim's advocates, DCF, psychological evaluations for the accused, victim's willingness to testify are all factors that go into the dispositions of these cases.  This is why most judges and prosecutors you could talk to are somewhat opossed to the 25 year minimum mandatory sentencing schemes being proposed.  2 reasons why I would be opossed to that 1.  punishment should fit the crime ( however bad, a passing grope is different than grooming a victim over time and repeatedly sodomizing them) 2.  It ties the hands of the people who actually need to deal with these cases.  Sometimes as a case progresses it is obvious that a victim will be a terrible witness and the case could be lost at trial.  The ability to negotiate a plea serves the interst of justice because it allows the system to keep hooks on the accused.  An aquital at trial, they walk away unscathed.

Sorry I couldn't more completely answwer you question, not enough info


----------



## Yeti

modarnis said:


> Thanks for the vote of confidence. I know a bit, since prosecuting criminals is what I do for work. I deal with far more drug and gun cases, but I have dealt with enough of these to give reasonable answers to some questions.
> 
> With respect to your neighbor specifically, all I can glean from the risk of injury charge is that he had contact with the intimate parts of someone under 16. Intimate parts could be buttocks, or thigh, or breast, or genitals, so it covers alot of possibilities.
> 
> As to why he is allowed to still live with his children, not enough info to really answer. It would seem logical to assume they were not the victims. Maybe they are all under 8 years old and he decided to play grab-a$$ with the 15 year old baby-sitter who looks 25. That type of incident is distinguishable from someone who is a pedophile (person with sexual interest in pre-pubescent children). There may be conditions like no unsupervised contact with minors under 16. This would mean he couldn't be home alone with his kids. Sex offender probations are very strict. Frequent searches of home/computer by probation, polygraphs, gps monitoring bracelets etc can be the norm
> 
> These cases are hands on (no pun intended). Victim's advocates, DCF, psychological evaluations for the accused, victim's willingness to testify are all factors that go into the dispositions of these cases. This is why most judges and prosecutors you could talk to are somewhat opossed to the 25 year minimum mandatory sentencing schemes being proposed. 2 reasons why I would be opossed to that 1. punishment should fit the crime ( however bad, a passing grope is different than grooming a victim over time and repeatedly sodomizing them) 2. It ties the hands of the people who actually need to deal with these cases. Sometimes as a case progresses it is obvious that a victim will be a terrible witness and the case could be lost at trial. The ability to negotiate a plea serves the interst of justice because it allows the system to keep hooks on the accused. An aquital at trial, they walk away unscathed.
> 
> Sorry I couldn't more completely answwer you question, not enough info


No need to apologize at all - this is great input. Seems I need to contact the state to be sure. I do know he works nights and does stay at home during the day with his kids. Other than that, I'm only speculating. If I can get anything worthwhile, I'll post back and let you know.


----------



## HelloKitty

7starmantis said:


> Just to play Devil's Advocate a bit here, lets remember that people can change and while its the smart thing to do to be aware and carefull, I would hate to see people start treating others differently because they once committed a crime (a horrible nasty disgusting crime, but still people can change...soemtimes).
> 
> Ok, I dont know what I'm saying....for what its worth.
> 
> 7sm


I wouldn't want my children near people like these while we wait to know if they have really changed or not...

I think precaution for home is more important than "hurt feelings" or people already catched by sex crimes. Sorry if somebody is offended by my words, but it's my humble opinion.


----------



## ihraxhunnie

crazy to find there is an offender with a history of rape within .02 miles of my school...

even more disturbing to know that my school isnt just 9-12 but pre k-12...

and another on the other side of him and one more a few houses down...


----------



## Keith Kirkendall

Thankfully, the Van Wert County Sherriff's Department has a good website to keep updated on sex offenders.


----------



## Flea

I've struggled with this for a while.  My neighborhood is seedy by any definition; a few weeks ago I told a LEO acquaintance what street I lived on and he immediately laughed - "Oh the neighborhood with all the crack whores and stabbings and shootings and robberies and gang activity?"  :hb:  Yeah, that one.

A few of my neighbors have looked up the registry and have told me that we're basically saturated with offenders.  It may not be the most effective approach, but ...  I already know that this place is an armpit.  I already know the areas and people to avoid, and I'm getting a handle on basic SD.  I wouldn't mind looking up the registry if I could forget the information at will, but I can't and I just feel swamped with paranoia as it is.  Maybe once I feel more "empowered" with the MA.     

Call me irresponsible, but I'm just not ready yet.  Maybe not ever.


----------



## Thems Fighting Words

I love how you Americans have this publicly accessible register. In Australia our government and doesn't allow us to have one and we can't even challenge it by individually creating a publicly run register because we don't have the right to free speech in our constitution whereas sex offenders have the right to privacy. :rules:


----------



## Flea

Okay, after having gone back and read my last post I felt a little embarrassed and looked it up.  There are two on my block, and another 6 in a 3-block radius around me.  Bizarre as it seems to say, it's not as bad as I thought.

The sad thing is that I recognized the photo of one of them. Not someone I would have spent any time with anyway, but it was interesting to know.  It's ironic that the one thing that forces me out at night is also the one thing that (so far) protects me from boogeymen.  His photo is at the top left of this post.


----------



## astrobiologist

Thanks for the link.  I'm glad this information is out there.


----------



## Ronin74

Holy $H!

I just looked it up for my neighborhood. Why is there one living across the street from a local elementary school?


----------



## Brmty2002

Lol! Apparently Australia doesn't have any!


----------

